# thoughts on abu garcia reels?



## secco (Aug 11, 2011)

g-day everyone

Looking at buying some new reels and have never really looked at abu reels if anyones has got comments or thoughts about them could they please let me no. and what combos they use if they are using abu reels 
cheers Chris


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

When I used to live in the territory I had an AG Ambasseder?

I changed the drag to a Shimano wet drag due to the AG dag being inferior on big drawn out fights with barra etc....

That was then this is now.... So just check the drag is up to par and you cant go wrong?
Only a guppy or a complete idiot will say otherwise. Check the drag system! If it's suitable for what your targeting then get it!

Regards


----------



## secco (Aug 11, 2011)

awesome mate thanks for the advice 
cheers


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have owned a Abu Pro Rocket over head for a long time and have had no problems at all.
It is just collecting dust now.


----------



## secco (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks stippy for the advice

I am not sure what i am looking for probably a spinner and a overhead I will have a look At all models you have mentioned and give then a go cheers indie


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have an Abu Soron 60 and it's been an amazing reel. I have caught kingfish, small tuna and 50cm+ snapper. Never failed me and it comes with a spare spool (if you are so inclined). I actually found my Soron very light, and the drag is simply awesome. I have matched it to an Innovator Viper rod and it is my best combo.
Cheers


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Stippy said:


> There's plenty of good reviews of the Abu Soron line of spinning reels (Soron and Soron STX). I had one for a while, well built for the price, carbon drag, no play in the handle. Quite heavy though.


+1


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I got both Soron STX20 and STX60. The smaller 20 has caught 2 60cm+ kingies amongst others. Great reels. Matched them with soron stx rods.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got two SX20s and a SX40,had no probs so far,
use the SX40 for jacks.


----------



## Rapala01 (Jul 17, 2011)

My mate had a little Abu spin reel that was great for a little while, but the drag died a bit and was not very smooth. It was one of the older models though.

Cheers


----------



## FishoNerd (Aug 6, 2011)

My Abu 7000 is amazing, they are top reels and need little maintenance. Probably a bit over the top for yak fishing but


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a 7000 and its great in the yak, the bronze bushes instead of bearings make it tougher, handling the occasional splash with no ill effects. I use an ABU 5600 out the other side and it works a charm also.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

I love my Revo Inshore. Awesome drag and great for casting with a T-Curve 581MH rod.


----------

